# Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!



## kleiderhaken (6. Januar 2015)

*Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte gerne meinen Rechner auf Wasserkühlung umbauen.
Meine Frage:
Welche Wasserkühlung würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich die CPU und GPU mit Wasser kühlen möchte?

Mein System:
i5-4670K
GTX760
Gigabyte Z97P-D3
500W BeQuiet 

Ich habe dann bedenken das ich es in mein Gehäuse bekomme! 
Corsair Carbide 200R ATX
Ich habe da leider keine Erfahrung weil ich bisher immer Luft gekühlt habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Kleiderhaken


----------



## BlackCarlos (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Hier haste schonmal die passenden Gerätschaften von Corsair für deinen Tower
Kompatible Corsair-Flüssigkeitskühler
H55, H60, H75, H80i
Carbide SeriesÂ® 200R ATX-KompaktgehÃ¤use

Falls es eine Aio. Wasserkühlung sein sollte?


----------



## kleiderhaken (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Das sieht schon gut aus, danke. Nur sind die Kühler so wie ich das hier raussehe nur für die CPU und nicht für die GPU. Ich möchte halt gerne beide mit Wasser kühlen. Oder passen die auch auf die GPU? Wenn ja, brauche ich dann z.B. 2x die H55? Bekomme ich dann 2 ins Gehäuse rein? Weil auf dem Bild sieht das mit einem Kühler schon knapp aus....
Wenn nicht 2 reinpassen bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht nur die GPU Kühle weil die beim zoqqn schon sau laut wird. Auf der CPU hab ich einen großen Alpenföhn der kaum unter vollast hochdreht. Nur wenn ich die CPU später mal Takten muss ist das auch nicht mehr so denke ich....


----------



## XGamer98 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Lass das mit den AiO-Waküs die sind in 90% der Fälle absolut unnötig Laut und  total überteuert, da können gute Luftküler locker mithalten bei wesentlich leiserem Betrieb, gleicher Kühlleistung und sind dazu noch wesentlich schonender für dein Geldbeutel.
wie sieht denn dein Budget aus, bzw. lies dich doch erstmal etwas ein, und Vorallem lies das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html
Dann können wir weiter schauen.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## kleiderhaken (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Okay Danke! Ich lese mich mal da durch. Das Hauptproblem ist bei mir eigentlich nur die GraKa. Sie wird mir unter Volllast zu laut. Ich habe eine ASUS GTX760.

Grafikkarten - GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 - ASUS

Mal sehen wie ich es mache.....


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Der Arctic Accelero Mono Plus ist auf der Karte absolut ausreichend. Der Kühler ist durch den 120 mm Lüfter sehr leise und die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut.

Er ist zur GTX 760 kompatibel.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

würde dir auch ne costum wakü empfehlen.....  

willst du nur CPU kühlen? oder GPU gleich mit?


----------



## kleiderhaken (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Am liebsten beide! Was meinst du mit Costum?


----------



## Braineater (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Mit Custom meint er selbst zusammengestellt. Also keine AiO Lösung, wobei die heutzutage teilweise auch gut erweiterbar sind. Die Alphacool Eisberg Kühlung könntest du beispielsweise einfach mit einem Radi erweitern und die Graka mit in den Kreislauf nehmen: Alphacool Eisberg 240 CPU - Black | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Du müsstest halt wissen ob es für deine Karte einen passenden Block gibt.


----------



## Sleepy771 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Ich empfehl dir eine von heatkiller, für cpu u. gpu . Pumpe mit reservoir von xspc nutzt 2 laufwerksschächte, 16/11 schlauch und anschlüsse ,radi musste mal kucken wo den hinstecks oben am degel oder hine am rückdeil oder am bodem  wenns leakt gibts klopapayer. Auqatunning. kannste dir die kühler hohlen und den rest. erst die kühler überall schön sauber anbringen mit guta pasta steck ein schraub druff schneid schlauch steck druff schraub an fühl auf und lass dich überraschen beim ussläse.


----------



## Sleepy771 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

und besorg dir in da apotheke ne spritze für reservoir zu befühlen is besser und geht weniger daneben. oder schlau schauen auf you tube gib mal wasserkühlungen ein oder wie befühlt man eine oder wie mache ich einen kühlblock auf eine gpu ohne sie zu beschädigen. die garantie is eh dann futsch und wenns ausläuft immer cool bleiben


----------



## Braineater (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hilfe bei Auswahl bei einer Wasserkühlung!*

Naja man könnte auch eine Spritzflasche oder einen Trichter mitbestellen:

Aquatuning Germany
Befüllungshilfe - Kunstofftrichter | Befüllhilfe | Zubehör für Behälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------

